# NH TS90 Stuck in Neutral



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

I have a NH TS90 Stuck in Neutral. In the past it has gotten stuck in 1st or 2nd gear and i can fix it by gently prying the linking bars underneath. Not so with the Foward / Neutral / Reverse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So you're saying the reverser is stuck?


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

The Forward/Reverse gearshift is stuck in Neutral position.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Do not know this tractor but have you tried shifting the gear and range levers to see if they might help?

I assume there is no place to oil or grease and no bent linkage.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought those had an electronic controlled shuttle? If so it could just be a switch that has failed, most likely part of some larger assembly and will cost a fortune to fix.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a TS100. Those tractors had several transmission options. I don't think any of them had an electronic shuttle. Mine has a manual shuttle operated by one of the three gear levers in the right hand console. The linkages can get quite stiff, and there are three grease nipples behind the rubber boot covering the linkages under the cabin floor that need frequent greasing.

I have just had a quick look through the repair manual and found nothing about the gearshift linkages. I would start by removing any covers over the linkages and inspecting everything carefully, disconnecting linkages to check for free movement and lubricating it all. If the problem is inside the transmission housing things might start to get expensive.

I suppose I could look at a couple of other editions of the repair manual I have out in the shed to see if any of them say anything.

Which transmission does your tractor have?

Roger


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

It is a 2004 model. I am not sure of the specific type transmission. The gears, 1-4 will shift and the range, I-III will shift. I will shoot some grease to it today.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

That's 12 speeds forward and reverse. Does it also have the powershift splitter with the two buttons on the 1-4 gear lever?

Roger


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

No, it does not have a powershift splitter.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

It turned out to be a broken cable on the shuttle shifter (F/N/R).


----------

